# Can nurgle demons be competitive in 8th



## Jack96 (Apr 6, 2010)

Is it possible to make a competitive nurgle list in 8th cause I like the sound of nurgle having +9 to cast and would like to start nurgle


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

It is possible for any build to be competetive barring few exceptions, if built properly.


----------



## Jack96 (Apr 6, 2010)

Would a level 4 unclean one backed up by epidemus and several lvl one heralds sound ok also what do you think of palanquins are they good


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

They used to be great, but Im not sure how reliable plaguebearers are in the new rules- since they've lost the ability to have regen and ward saves I dont see there is much point of having heralds with them... but its not like the other armies where you can do other things with the heralds.

I think a mono-nurgle list would be very difficult to play and wouldnt be a very strong list... but I've been getting my WE to win and they are regarded as one of the 2 weakest armies around, so Im sure that some people are playing mono-nurgle lists successfully.


----------



## Jack96 (Apr 6, 2010)

One of the staff members in my local shop played a mono nurgle list in 7th which just destroyed everything but when 8th came out he moved to slaanesh which is what I'm doing at the moment but I want to have 3k dedicated to each god


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you can make a Mono Nurgle list, I have no idea how mind you. I ran up a quick 2.4K list. Lvl 4 GUO, Epidemus, 2 Lvl 1 Heralds, around 80 Plague Bearers and 3 Beasts of Nurgle. It just has way too many flaws to work though. 

Aramoro


----------

